# Scrivener on a Chromebook? Yes, we can!



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey all,

I felt this deserved a thread of it's own, to bring greater awareness.

A lot of folks who write have been on the fence about getting a Chromebook because "you can't run Scrivener on it."

Wrong! You can!

I uncovered this feature today in another thread, so wanted to share the message.

In every Chromebook, built-in and free, is an app called Chrome Remote Desktop.

It's basically a free version of GoToMyPC.com, and it works on ChromeOS, Windows, and Mac... even Android. Anywhere you find the Chrome browser, basically.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,182641.msg2573875.html#msg2573875

Check the original thread for details as they played out today, but here's the gist:

You need a target computer (Windows or Mac) that already has Scrivener installed.

Make sure that PC is turned on, and is set not to go into hibernate or sleep mode. Make sure the target desktop is connected to the internet.

Finally, the target desktop must have the Chrome Browser installed, AND the Chrome Remote Desktop app installed.

Setup takes a couple minutes per machine. You'll select secret codes for logging in remotely.

Then, take your Chromebook with you anywhere you're connected to the Internet.

Fire up the Chrome Remote Desktop app, and gain access/control to your Mac or PC.






Here's a link to the app:

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/google%20remote%20desktop

Then start up Scrivener remotely and commence writing.

You're now writing in Scrivener on a Chromebook.

Boom. Solved. No more excuses!


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm running the Chrome Remote Desktop app on my Chromebook right now to control my laptop, and it works great. The only obstacle I've run into so far is that the app gives a pop-up every so often asking the target machine to confirm whether it wants to stop sharing or continue. That may be because I led the app to believe I was performing tech support for someone instead of controlling my own machine remotely.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Feel free to continue reporting your experiences with this solution, LeeBee. I'm certain there are fence-sitters who want to know.


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

Okay, I just figured out how to tell it that I'm controlling my own computer rather than sharing another person's screen. This is obviously a preferable experience. I am now using Scrivener from the Chromebook and also Skyping with my co-writer.

You should all be pretty impressed, because usually when I'm figuring out new tech, there's a certain amount of mashing hands to keyboard and making of chimp noises for a while before I get to this point. This was all painless and chimp-free.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Yay! Great to hear it's working so well in practice for you, LeeBee. I don't have a Chromebook yet so it was more theoretical for me ... But you're doing it and it works. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

CraigInOregon said:


> Yay! Great to hear it's working so well in practice for you, LeeBee. I don't have a Chromebook yet so it was more theoretical for me ... But you're doing it and it works.


Yes, it definitely works, and works very well. I'm extremely satisfied with the app, and elated that I will be able to use the Chromebook for nearly everything I would do on the laptop, which means there will be no real loss of productivity when I'm working remotely.

I did need to change the text display size in Chrome on the Chromebook from the default "Medium" to "Large," because on some of the sites and apps, it's really tiny. I could read it, but I realized I was straining a bit. This doesn't seem to have affected the things I'm sharing from my laptop, though. However, it gets better when you set the Chrome Remote Desktop tab to full screen. That makes it much easier to read the text.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Chrome Remote Desktop - details:

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-remote-desktop/gbchcmhmhahfdphkhkmpfmihenigjmpp


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Those who try this while using their phone as a hotspot will get a huge shock with their next bill. It sucks up a LOT of data.


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

DarkScribe said:


> Those who try this while using their phone as a hotspot will get a huge shock with their next bill. It sucks up a LOT of data.


Oh, I personally have no intention of using anything but free wifi for this kind of thing. When there's none available, I'll just use Google Docs.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

No one said anything about using their phone as a hotspot except you, DS. Also, depends on the data plan and most phones show you where you are on your data plan, so there'd be no surprises.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

CraigInOregon said:


> No one said anything about using their phone as a hotspot except you, DS. Also, depends on the data plan and most phones show you where you are on your data plan, so there'd be no surprises.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


You are kidding. The Chromebook's primary purpose is mobile net access. How are you accessing your desktop unless you have a mobile data plan? I have a gifted Chromebook - my grandson plays with it - that was dumped because it was a data suck. It uses data even when doing nothing other than being turned on. 
You saw something and posted about it. How about trying it for a few weeks and then seeing why so many DON'T use it that way.


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

DarkScribe said:


> You are kidding. The Chromebook's primary purpose is mobile net access. How are you accessing your desktop unless you have a mobile data plan? I have a gifted Chromebook - my grandson plays with it - that was dumped because it was a data suck. It uses data even when doing nothing other than being turned on.
> You saw something and posted about it. How about trying it for a few weeks and then seeing why so many DON'T use it that way.


 I repeat... wifi.


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

LeeBee said:


> I repeat... wifi.


I have no idea what you are "repeating" or why. Using Scrivener while MOBILE sucks a lot of bandwidth. No way to dispute that. 
Same thing is happening now with the new Microsoft 365/iPad Office apps. Only been out for a few days but all of our office staff using it have reported a huge increase in data usage.


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

DarkScribe said:


> I have no idea what you are "repeating" or why. Using Scrivener while MOBILE sucks a lot of bandwidth. No way to dispute that.


I am repeating it because you seemed fixated on the use of mobile phone hotspots. Yeah, it probably takes a lot of bandwidth. Nevertheless, it's a workable solution when one is utilizing wifi.


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

LeeBee said:


> I am repeating it because you seemed fixated on the use of mobile phone hotspots. Yeah, it probably takes a lot of bandwidth. Nevertheless, it's a workable solution when one is utilizing wifi.


That is because if recent reports from Telcos are to be relied on, it is becoming commonplace. I use pocket WiFi which offers better plans for heavy usage, but many wouldn't.


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

LeeBee said:


> I am repeating it because you seemed fixated on the use of mobile phone hotspots. Yeah, it probably takes a lot of bandwidth. Nevertheless, it's a workable solution when one is utilizing wifi.


BTW, how do you get "fixated" when I made ONE comment re being cautious if you use your phone that way?


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

I wonder if there's some misunderstanding here, perhaps regional in nature? When LeeBee says "Wi-Fi," she means that the access point is run by some private party, usually commercial, as from a coffee shop offering free access to patrons. DarkScribe is talking about using the Wi-Fi capabilities of a modern smartphone as an access point, which would be subject to data usage charges as the local Wi-Fi traffic would be routed over the phone carrier's 3G/4G network. Two very different Wi-Fi access models, one free to the user (usually), the other potentially not.

Personally, I end up in too many places where I have to rely on my phone for access, so the Chromebook route to Scrivener might be prohibitive for me, which is a shame. I love the Chromebook concept in general.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I have WiFi in my apartment that has nothing to do with mobile data plans. Cable Internet. Coffee shops, restaurants, hotels, all offer free Wi-Fi. Your talking about a use that some travelers use when they are too remote for free access solutions, DS. It's not what you're saying is wrong, but I doubt it makes up the majority of use. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

CraigInOregon said:


> I have WiFi in my apartment that has nothing to do with mobile data plans. Cable Internet. Coffee shops, restaurants, hotels, all offer free Wi-Fi. Your talking about a use that some travelers use when they are too remote for free access solutions, DS. It's not what you're saying is wrong, but I doubt it makes up the majority of use.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I don't know of anyone who does not have home or office WiFi.

My comment was based on several facts. One, Chromebooks are a low cost compromise that lack a great deal of functionality. They appeal to the budget conscious. I couldn't picture anyone who could afford it preferring a Chromebook to a MacBook Air or similar. Two, many who are budget conscious will not have separate low cost broadband access when mobile and might be very tempted to tether to their phone. That could be costly. I use a 4G pocket hotspot, but most of our staff use their phones for their laptop or netbook access.

That's all there is to it, and although demographics might play a part, I'm based in both the US & Australia, and travel to Europe and the UK regularly. I disagree that it not something that will not involve the majority. In Sweden recently I was constantly surrounded by people in public places use tethered phones as a hotspot. Same in London in January. Coffee shop WiFi is usually choked, unreliable, and LIMITED to a set amount of data. Connecting to a desktop for an hour or two would be out of the question in most free hotspots of my experience.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

> Coffee shop WiFi is usually choked, unreliable, and LIMITED to a set amount of data. Connecting to a desktop for an hour or two would be out of the question in most free hotspots of my experience.


Where is that? Its certainly not out of the question in the US. I do carry an iPad, laptop, small tablet, or iPhone into free places everyday. Each one is a compromise, too. No problem with access or data feed. The iPad and iPhone automatically link to the free signal rather than the data plan. Coffee shops, doctors offices, hospitals, airports, hotels, MacDonalds, grocery stores, gyms... The majority in the US has a free WiFi ride in lots of places. Its competition.

I had an iPhone hotspot data plan, but dropped it because I didn't need it with so much free and available WiFi.



> I couldn't picture anyone who could afford it preferring a Chromebook to a MacBook Air or similar.


Picture me. I can afford it, but will probably get a Chrome.

God Bless free WiFi for the lumpen, for we don't know any better.


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

In Portland, there is pretty abundant free wifi. I don't know how well this desktop-sharing will work at my favorite coffee shops, but I'm looking forward to trying it.

At any rate, I want to make clear that no one is suggesting to use the Chromebook remotely instead of using a regular desktop or laptop for heavy Scrivener use. We're just confirming that it is indeed possible to use Scrivener via a Chromebook when away from home. And if I could afford a MacBook Air, I would probably spring for a high-end Chromebook instead. I would never want to be tied down to Apple products and all the attendant restrictions and costs they entail. I'm firmly a Google and Android fan.


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Terrence OBrien said:


> Where is that? Its certainly not out of the question in the US. I do carry an iPad, laptop, small tablet, or iPhone into free places everyday. Each one is a compromise, too. No problem with access or data feed. The iPad and iPhone automatically link to the free signal rather than the data plan. Coffee shops, doctors offices, hospitals, airports, hotels, MacDonalds, grocery stores, gyms... The majority in the US has a free WiFi ride in lots of places. Its competition.
> 
> I had an iPhone hotspot data plan, but dropped it because I didn't need it with so much free and available WiFi.
> 
> ...


I have not had high speed reliable free WiFi in New York, Boston or LA. It works, but I have never seen it work well enough to be useful when used to access desktop programs via VPN. With free WiFi I can seldom watch HD youtube without it staggering. I have had good access speeds in France & China and even a few weeks ago in Scotland, but never in the US, southern UK, or Australia.

My second problem with Chrome is Google's ever prying eyes. I won't use Android for that reason, though I do own them. Last week the permissions required to update quite ordinary apps were outrageous - access to phone records, contacts ABILITY TO READ, ADD TO, AND MODIFY CONTACTS, ability to send SMS, ability to access, follow and message people unknown to me on social networks, need for pinpoint GPS location etc., etc. Not a chance would I agree so the apps didn't get updated. I now have a long list of "un-updated" apps on Android tablets. Many people with Andoids never go into their apps and look at the permissions allowed to them. If the NSA had no restrictions they would be Google.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I mean,  you do realize most people never travel as much or as widely as you, don't you, DS? Your travel and location does explain a lot,  though. Unique set of circumstances. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

CraigInOregon said:


> I mean, you do realize most people never travel as much or as widely as you, don't you, DS? Your travel and location does explain a lot, though. Unique set of circumstances.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I do travel a lot, but those who are resident in the offices where I visit have the same problem. Since the well publicised media hacking incidents several years ago all my mobile work is via VPN to my 24x7 desktop. No matter where in the world I am, everything goes through our company server. All mail and messaging, in and out is handled by our server and read or written via a VPN link to that server. For that reason I am very bandwidth speed and volume aware. I would not like to have to pay for my company bandwidth usage from my own pocket. I also use Scrivener for several hours per day - also via VPN and although slower and data heavy, it much more secure. When compared to using Word or Excel via VPN, the Scrivener usage is several times that of Word for the same connect time. It seems to never stop handshaking.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

LeeBee said:


> In Portland, there is pretty abundant free wifi. I don't know how well this desktop-sharing will work at my favorite coffee shops, but I'm looking forward to trying it.
> 
> At any rate, I want to make clear that no one is suggesting to use the Chromebook remotely instead of using a regular desktop or laptop for heavy Scrivener use. We're just confirming that it is indeed possible to use Scrivener via a Chromebook when away from home. And if I could afford a MacBook Air, I would probably spring for a high-end Chromebook instead. I would never want to be tied down to Apple products and all the attendant restrictions and costs they entail. I'm firmly a Google and Android fan.


This.

See, I have my desktop PC and my traditional (albeit heavy and brief-battery-lived) laptop that both have Scrivener on them. If I stay in my office, I'm set.

But the appeal of Chromebook, for me, is a much-lighter, low-cost laptop that I can take out into the living room without having to hook it up to an outlet, and do some light writing during family hours.

Or take with me on brief trips. Or take with me to lunch at the mall, where free WiFi is abundant. Nothing long-term, nothing laborious.

I'm willing to work most of the time in Docs/Drive, even. But if something like this means I can take an hour's worth of writing, open up a portal to my desktop, and get it into Scrivener while still on my Chromebook (which I don't have yet)? So much the better... time saved.

And another point is this: people generally trumpet what can't be done on a Chromebook. Well, this disproves that. It can be done.

The bandwidth thing is a point, if you're on a limited plan or metered bandwidth.

But, my friend, my current solution provider has such a huge cap on bandwidth that I could spend an entire month streaming movies off Netflix during every waking hour, and still not come close. (Comcast, BTW, though I anticipate upgrading to Google Fiber when it debuts in my area. And even FiOS Internet has a huge limit like that.

I doubt it'll be a problem for me, given my circumstances and where I live, and given as well that I don't travel the world.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

DarkScribe said:


> One, Chromebooks are a low cost compromise that lack a great deal of functionality. They appeal to the budget conscious. I couldn't picture anyone who could afford it preferring a Chromebook to a MacBook Air or similar.


Not so.

For one, if I really wanted a MacBook Air, I'd save for one. I don't intend to.

Part of it is a grudge I hold against Apple for not caring about supporting iTunes for Windows... a story I've told before, at length, that led me to switch to GooglePlay Music.

Second, I really like the Chromebook concept, so it's not just about cost. If I wanted to overpay for technology, I could: a Pixel is about $1,200. But a $399 Samsung Chromebook 2 will likely serve my needs just fine, with sufficient oomph.

And as I've stated before, Chromebooks don't "lack functionality." They can do most of the things any other PC can. What is lacking is that the Chromebook is relatively new, does things cloud-based rather than hard-drive-based which developers aren't all used to yet, and it lacks wide developer support at this point.

That's improving every month, though, as the sales numbers for Chromebook trend upward. As the sales grow, the audience grows, and that will result in developer support.

As will the eventual move toward cloud-based apps in general. Google's ahead of its time right now with Chromebook, but in a few years, I suspect cloud-based solutions will be a lot more commonplace.

After all, Adobe's Creative Suite has moved exclusively to cloud-delivery, and Microsoft even has Office 365, a cloud-based version of Office.

So developer support will come in time. And then Windows and Mac will move in that direction and mindless devotees will hail their "innovation" and "unique vision."

Except that Google's been at this for a while; Microsoft and Apple will simply be playing catch-up.

I'm an early-adopter type with tech stuff... but I tend to pick pretty well, too. Chromebook is 2020's brilliant innovation and game-changing invention, about six years early.



DarkScribe said:


> Two, many who are budget conscious will not have separate low cost broadband access when mobile and might be very tempted to tether to their phone. That could be costly. I use a 4G pocket hotspot, but most of our staff use their phones for their laptop or netbook access.


I think you're a bit off-base on this, too; I'm budget conscious and never ever would I consider (even though I'm well aware of HOW to do it) using my cell phone as a mobile hot-spot.

Not when so many places in the US offer it for free.

I mean, in 2011, when my wife and I moved from Minnesota to Portland and we traveled through remote parts of South Dakota, Wyoming, Montana, and Idaho... we're talking two and a half years ago, here... places where it was often hard to even find a cell signal... every motel we stayed at along the way offered "free WiFi." Every single one.

And it was fast enough to meet the needs of our laptops and our phones of that era. (I still use the same laptop, but I'm two phones removed from the one I owned back then.)

So, yes, I know how to set up my phone as a wireless hotspot. It's nothing new to me. My current phone would be good at it, even; 4G LTE!

But I want to keep my high-speed phone data for my phone data use, not to enable my laptop.

Everywhere I go... and I'm not claiming I go a lot of places, mind you... but everywhere I go has high-speed WiFi for free. There's just no need to gobble up my cell phone data in the way you describe. Not in my case, at any rate.

So that's two assumptions you've made that... well, they just aren't so. Not for folks in the US, at any rate.

But you explain why it's important to you, in the next bit.



DarkScribe said:


> That's all there is to it, and although demographics might play a part, I'm based in both the US & Australia, and travel to Europe and the UK regularly. I disagree that it not something that will not involve the majority. In Sweden recently I was constantly surrounded by people in public places use tethered phones as a hotspot. Same in London in January. Coffee shop WiFi is usually choked, unreliable, and LIMITED to a set amount of data. Connecting to a desktop for an hour or two would be out of the question in most free hotspots of my experience.


We all think we're the majority. I assume it of my use and habits; you do the same above.

We're probably both a bit off.  But we're concerned about what concerns us out of enlightened self-interest, which is always based on our own experiences, lives, and habits. No real harm there.  Just different lives.


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

*Plan 'B':*
How to dual-boot Linux on a Chromebook:
http://www.howtogeek.com/162120/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-your-chromebook-with-crouton/

Scrivener for Linux:
https://www.literatureandlatte.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=33


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

CraigInOregon said:


> _One, Chromebooks are a low cost compromise that lack a great deal of functionality. They appeal to the budget conscious. I couldn't picture anyone who could afford it preferring a Chromebook to a MacBook Air or similar._
> 
> Not so.


Yes so.

If not so we wouldn't be having this discussion. The obvious compromise it that it will not natively run the program under discussion Scrivener. I call that one hell of a compromise and a major lack of functionality in any style of computer. There are many other things that it won't run, Adobe CS6 is one that I would find a deal breaker. It will allow you to set up VPN access to a desktop running that software, but - and this is where I came in - it sucks bandwidth.

It is pointless to argue regarding compromise and reduced functionality as it is impossible to ignore it. Chromebooks might have grown to be more than a portable browser, but they still have a long way to go to match Mac or PC notebooks. Your dislike of Apple might influence your purchasing decisions, but there is no possible way that a Chromebook is a match for a MacBook Air, or even one of the new Asus Ultrabooks. They are a compromise - a step up from a tablet. Even that edge is fading - tablets are getting more powerful and getting more major software.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

So how 'bout those bears? Anyone see the game last night?


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

L.L. Akers said:


> So how 'bout those bears? Anyone see the game last night?


Some weather we're having, huh?


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Anybody read any good books lately?

Re: the actual thread--I appreciate the info about Scrivener being able to run on Chromebooks. I've been thinking about getting one and this would be important for me. I'll also be using freely available Wifi.


----------



## Kate Oscar (Mar 12, 2014)

You know, my life would be just about complete if I could somehow set up the desktop I have sans monitor to work with my Chromebook terminal/mainframe style. Thanks for this workaround, Craig!


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

Anybody who encounters any difficulties in setting up the remote desktop thingie, feel free to ask me for help. I am drunk on my own tech competence right now.


----------



## Ian Marks (Jan 22, 2012)

I guess this is good as an occasional workaround, but it seems like a lot of trouble to go to just to run a particular word-processing app on a Chromebook. I mean, you have to leave your home computer running and continuously sucking energy, right? Not very efficient.


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

Ian Marks said:


> I guess this is good as an occasional workaround, but it seems like a lot of trouble to go to just to run a particular word-processing app on a Chromebook. I mean, you have to leave your home computer running and continuously sucking energy, right? Not very efficient.


Well, it's no trouble at all now that it's set up. And Scrivener is not a word processor; it's more of a content management system specifically designed for writing. It's not a fine distinction.

As for the energy usage, I don't think it's going to be that substantial. I'm not leaving my computer running all day, every day. I'd just leave it running when I expected to be using the Chromebook away from home, connected to wifi.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm a sysadmin and I work a lot remotely using logmein. It's fine for going into a server and doing something like adding a user or clicking ok to a patch or checking the log. I think trying to do work work remotely would get very old, very fast.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm sitting Ina Valvoline Service Center waiting fgot them to finish changing my car's
oil. I'm connected to the internet via their free WiFi. Seems to be working OK with my Nexus-7.


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

I intend to start testing the performance of accessing my computer remotely with the Chromebook this week and will report honestly on the results. Frankly, the ability to write to Google Docs offline is enough to make the investment worthwhile; using Scrivener (and any other programs) remotely is just a huge bonus. If it works for you, great. If not, that's fine. I'm not trying to sell anyone on doing it. 

But if you are thinking of getting a Chromebook or already have one and are interested in seeing what I experience, then I'll report back - probably in a separate thread.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

LeeBee,

I'd love it if you kept your experiences in this thread, since I created this thread largely around this topic.

A couple people threw up some objections and concerns, but let's keep this thread on-topic and focus on your actual experiences doing this.

As you and others have observed, this probably isn't something a person would want to do a lot, regularly.

But I know how Scrivener fans are, and the ability to pull this off, even if only for a brief period to move some saved Google Docs work into Scrivener before you get home, is a potential benefit, even if you're doing a lot of the composing in Docs.

Finding out your ease-of-use impressions, how much data it gobbles up on you, how fast or pokey it is... all of that is, I think, beneficial information that would help all of us in evaluating the workaround.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Ian Marks said:


> I guess this is good as an occasional workaround, but it seems like a lot of trouble to go to just to run a particular word-processing app on a Chromebook. I mean, you have to leave your home computer running and continuously sucking energy, right? Not very efficient.


Good point, but there are people who do this anyway, using a paid solution like GoToMyPC.com. But GoToMyPC doesn't have ChromeOS compatibility.

I agree that the bulk of composing could be done on a native app without this workaround, but... well, some Scrivener addicts wouldn't even consider a Chromebook if it meant no access to Scrivener at all. This presents them with a workaround that might serve their needs. The extent to which it is utilized is up to each user to decide for themselves.

This service is free and built-in. It's an option, that's all. And an ability I'm sure many folks were unaware of as an option.

I'm interested to see what LeeBee learns, as she has this up and working. I know it's not hard because I installed the plugin to my desktop copy of Chrome yesterday. It's pretty simple. But I don't have my own Chromebook yet to know how well it performs. LeeBee does! 

Her impressions will inform a lot of us about how practical this is, how well it works, etc. Also, LeeBee, it'd be nice contextually to know what model of Chromebook you're using. With newer, more powerful Chromebooks on the horizon this month and going into summer, if you run into some performance issues, they might be addressed by the more-powerful Chromebooks soon to be unleashed.


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

CraigInOregon said:


> Her impressions will inform a lot of us about how practical this is, how well it works, etc. *Also, LeeBee, it'd be nice contextually to know what model of Chromebook you're using.* With newer, more powerful Chromebooks on the horizon this month and going into summer, if you run into some performance issues, they might be addressed by the more-powerful Chromebooks soon to be unleashed.


I'm using the Samsung Chromebook, 11.5 inch, which sells for $249 new. I managed to snag mine for $75 less via Craigslist. Depending on how things go with this one and how my financial fortunes fare in the future, I may upgrade to the next generation.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

LeeBee said:


> Depending on ... how my financial fortunes fare in the future, I may upgrade to the next generation.


I hear you there. I'm awaiting an improvement in my financial fortunes to enable to me get my first Chromebook, too.

That said, I'm hoping to release at least three new titles under my own name before 2014 fades to gray, and a couple under my pen name, perhaps ... so hope springs eternal.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

> Her impressions will inform a lot of us about how practical this is, how well it works, etc.


You expect us to believe our own lying eyes over some theory?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Terrence OBrien said:


> You expect us to believe our own lying eyes over some theory?


Huh? LOL

Terrance, I'm interested in impressions from anyone using Chromebook in this specific way. LeeBee is one I know who is.

But anyone already doing this, I'd love to hear from...


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

Terrence OBrien said:


> You expect us to believe our own lying eyes over some theory?


Of course not! You're expected to have perfect faith in my personal integrity and flawless perception and reporting skills. Duh!


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

LeeBee said:


> Of course not! You're expected to have perfect faith in my personal integrity and flawless perception and reporting skills. Duh!


But its your proxy eyes I am believing rather than some before the fact speculation. Even my own sacred speculation...

What is the startup time on the Chrome? Say it is turned off. Flip the switch. How long until it is ready for use? For example, an iPad will sleep for a long time with very little battery use. Then push the button and it pops to life.

Can it be left ON, but in sleep mode so it is instant on when the button is pushed?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

JRHenderson said:


> *Plan 'B':*
> How to dual-boot Linux on a Chromebook:
> http://www.howtogeek.com/162120/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-your-chromebook-with-crouton/
> 
> ...


A valid option as well, for those who care to do it. But doesn't that require partitioning off some portion of the flash-drive to Linux-exclusive use?

And since most Chromebooks are stuck with a 16GB drive... well, there's not a ton of room to begin with.

That said: have you done this and what are your impressions? How much space does Linux and Scrivener require during such partitioning?


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

Terrence OBrien said:


> But its your proxy eyes I am believing rather than some before the fact speculation. Even my own sacred speculation...


Feeling a song cue here. You can't hiiiiiiiide your proxy eyyyyyyyyes...



Terrence OBrien said:


> What is the startup time on the Chrome? Say it is turned off. Flip the switch. How long until it is ready for use?


Seconds. As in, about 7 seconds from pushing the button to getting the login screen.



Terrence OBrien said:


> Can it be left ON, but in sleep mode so it is instant on when the button is pushed?


Yes, you just close the lid and it goes to sleep. Then it is ready to go about 2-3 seconds after you open it.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Lightning-fast boot times are indeed an advantage of ChromeOS, as LeeBee illustrated.

Amazing thing is, most apps and extensions won't slow it down, either; one of their big appeals for a better user experience.

That's a result of the cloud-dependent design.

I mean, my Android phone takes longer to boot from a cold start. I know of no desktop OS that even comes close to seven seconds. My Win7 machines take 2-3 minutes... sometimes more... and sometimes need to be restarted a second time to get the boot-up process right.


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

I've just spent about an hour working in Scrivener by remote via the Chromebook. This time, I did more than just open the application and open and close folders and files. I actually imported a template and started creating a bible for a series of novels my co-writer and I are working on. This involved creating various folders and text files, moving them around within the binder, and copying and pasting text from Google Drive into the text files. I also compiled some sample "chapters" into a PDF of the manuscript format. So, a certain amount of heavy lifting.

There was no lag and no trouble at all doing any of this. Granted, I was at my home using my own rather robust Comcast wifi, so this wasn't a hugely challenging test. However, it does prove that if you want to have mobility in your house - for example, to work outside of your home office or writing room but still have access to your desktop applications - the Chromebook is more than up to the task with the use of the Chrome Remote Desktop app.

Next, I will conduct a similar test at a local coffee shop to see how the performance varies. I expect to do this by the end of the week, possibly Saturday morning.


----------



## Philip Harris (Dec 15, 2013)

JRHenderson said:


> *Plan 'B':*
> How to dual-boot Linux on a Chromebook:
> http://www.howtogeek.com/162120/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-your-chromebook-with-crouton/
> 
> ...


Now that looks very tempting. I'm going on a trip next week and I'd love to be able to continue to work in Scrivener while I'm gone without having to lug my Windows laptop around. I might have to try that this weekend.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

> What is the startup time on the Chrome? Say it is turned off. Flip the switch. How long until it is ready for use?


If you close the cover and put it into sleep mode, I counted 3 seconds until the desktop appeared and 5 to 10 seconds until the wifi connected. If you try to click on web pages before it connects, you get an error message, but as soon as it connects, they load.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Kat S said:


> If you close the cover and put it into sleep mode, I counted 3 seconds until the desktop appeared and 5 to 10 seconds until the wifi connected. If you try to click on web pages before it connects, you get an error message, but as soon as it connects, they load.


Still a great result, though.  10 seconds vs. sometimes 10 minutes with a second reboot on my Win7 laptop.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Maintaining a WiFi connection in sleep mode would probably reduce battery life. By the time I got my butt settled in, I doubt I would notice 8-13 seconds.


----------



## Patrick Stemp (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks so much for posting this thread! I bought a Chromebook last year planning to use Google Docs for everything. Then I discovered the Self Publishing Podcast and they led me to Scrivener. Since then I've been stuck using my GF's PC just so I could use Scriv. 

Going to try this on the weekend. Cheers!


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

On a related-but-not-really note, I purchased a lovely plastic covering (like a phone case) for my Chromebook. After applying it and starting to admire my tricked-out device, I suddenly, belatedly, understood the purpose of Barbie dolls. Better late then never.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

LOL, LeeBee. 

Sent from my LG G2 Android Phone.


----------



## Lia Cooper (Jan 28, 2014)

great thread! ngl, I was looking at a chromebook last year when my old macbook finally bit the dust but i decided not to buy one because of scrivener. with this info it might be worth investing in one for travel ))


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I think us Portlanders are spoiled with all our free fast wifi spots. I even get a speedy connection at the community center, as in no lag watching Netflix speedy. I'm told by friends back east good free wifi is the exception; here it is the norm.

LeeBee, I wish I could see you do this in person. I've been waiting in vain for the iOS Scrivener app...


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> I think us Portlanders are spoiled with all our free fast wifi spots. I even get a speedy connection at the community center, as in no lag watching Netflix speedy. I'm told by friends back east good free wifi is the exception; here it is the norm.
> 
> LeeBee, I wish I could see you do this in person. I've been waiting in vain for the iOS Scrivener app...


I'd be happy to meet you somewhere to show you.


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

This is to report that I have now tested accessing Scrivener via the Chromebook from a remote location, and it was VERY successful! Previous tests were also successful, but they took place at my house using my own wifi. This time, I was at a coffee shop.

Had absolutely no problems connecting to the home computer - it happened nearly as quickly as connecting while at home. And the response time once access was established was incredible. I was able to maneuver around in Scrivener with ease and with no lag at all.

I also met K-Boarder MeiLinMiranda (who is AWESOME) and gave her a demo. She seemed very satisfied and is now talking about getting a Chromebook herself. (Well, she was talking about it when we parted. I have no idea what she's talking about this very minute. The implant I covertly installed won't go live for a few more hours.)

Anyway, I am so impressed by the results of this test that I am now thinking of writing directly into Scrivener all the time (after I customize it a little so it feels more inviting to me) and then back up stuff to Google Docs, rather than the other way around. I want to be able to take advantage of the change-tracking in Scriv (which is theoretically but incompletely possible in Docs, if you use an add-on) and some other features. I am not exaggerating the ease and speed of the remote connection - it really is terrific. 

I know that several people have expressed skepticism about the viability of the Chromebook remote access when using public wifi, but the coffee shop I was at was just your basic neighborhood coffee shop, not an internet cafe or other tech joint. Maybe in Portland, the standard of internet access in coffee shops is superior, just as our coffee apparently is (I don't actually drink coffee; that would be cannibalism - see avatar), but I really think that a great many people should consider giving this a shot if they want a way to make Scrivener available on the go without lugging a full-size laptop around.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, the other option would be to write in Docs and when you are done with a scene, pop back to the remote scrivener and paste it in or import it from the google drive folder or whatever.


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

Kat S said:


> Well, the other option would be to write in Docs and when you are done with a scene, pop back to the remote scrivener and paste it in or import it from the google drive folder or whatever.


Right, which is what I've been doing. However, I might just start using Scriv as the word processor, instead, now that I've seen no delays or loss of functionality. I was primarily using Docs because it's familiar and easy and because I could access is from anywhere. Now that I can access Scriv from anywhere (at least, when I have an internet connection and I've planned for it by leaving my laptop active at home), I may just use Scriv directly at those times, and save Docs for when I have to work offline.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

You mean the coffee house didn't charge you for all that free WiFi? LOL...😉

Sent from my LG G2 Android Phone.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Just the price of a cuppa, Craig. 

Yeah, I am a witness--remote Scrivener on LeeBee's Chromebook was as fast as on my desktop at home. BOOYAH. (Also LeeBee is awesome too, like instant writer buddies.) We are lucky in this town that free fast wifi is everywhere, and I mean everywhere. I am actively pursuing a Chromebook now. This solves SO many problems for me!


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Walmart online has several refurbished under $200.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah, you lost me at Walmart.  I actually have a line on one; my husband's workmate has one that didn't do what she needed it for and may pass it on at a fair price. Barely used.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

So glad this is working well for so many. 😀

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

The Acer C720 is $200 all the time at Amazon. Occasionally, I'm told, Acer will dump a bunch of refurbs at $150, but they usually all sell in a few hours.


----------



## CK Stull (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow, I'm soo happy I found this thread. I'm a newbie to Scrivener (windows), but I've had my Chromebook for a couple years. When i found scrivener I started looking for ways to make them work together. I mean I looked for weeks, but I couldn't find any suitable solution. This has worked perfectly for me. 

I was out of town a couple days ago. I wish I had stumbled on to this sooner, but at least I know now. Thanks!


----------

